# 10feet long, 4 feet high fireplace



## michigan (Dec 10, 2011)

Any ideas of how to make this pretty ???


----------



## BabsHoney (Jul 25, 2012)

A large piece of artwork, split into three or four frames could span that space. 

An easy way would be to use plywood, foam, and your favorite fabric. Then you have "frameless" art.


----------

